# What year and model?



## oldy57 (Dec 28, 2014)

What year and model is this Schwinn. I don't know much about them. What is the value. It is not mine but am interested. It looks original. What parts are not.  A friend told me about it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks like about a '40-1 DX. Looks to be a pretty nice bike. I'd like to see a better pic of the brake lever before I suggested a value though. V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 28, 2014)

1940-41 DX Buy it


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2014)

Ditto. What Shawn said. I had a 40 dx earlier in the year but no tank. Now I wish I still had it. Very nice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2014)

BTW pedals are not original but are period aftermarket upgrades. The brake lever appears to be the solid cast lever which I believe would prob be '41. I'll go ahead and throw some numbers out--$1200-1400. V/r Shawn


----------



## GenuineRides (Dec 28, 2014)

with front and rear prewar brakes, correct prewar 9 hole rack, buy it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Dang I missed the rear brake! I would go higher for this bike-unusual color and should detail out really nice. If you are going to own a DX it don't get much better than that. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2014)

Damn. The more I look at it I want it.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 28, 2014)

Sick bike.  Buy it!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 28, 2014)

wrong pedals but lots of goodies on this one....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 28, 2014)

Wanttttt


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm not ignoring you guys. Thanks for the comments and help on year and model. A friend sent me an email about the bike.  I finally had a response from the owner of this bike. He just said make him an offer. I am going to see it this week. I hope I can get it. It looks great in the picture.


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 3, 2015)

Great find!


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 10, 2015)

I went to look at the bike today. It is in good shape. There is some patina on it, pitting on all chrome parts. The bike looks like it could be ridden as is. It has what looks like chromed steel brake levers. It was hard to get close too it as there was a lot of junk under it and in front of it. Closest I could get was about 5 feet away. The tires are not the same. The rims are white or cream with a pinstripe, need a good cleaning. The rest of the bike was very clean. The rear hub is a freewheel drum brake, I couldn't see any names as it was not easy to get there. The front light does not look like it belongs on it. I would think a painted light would be correct. Schwinn bikes are not found here. The owner was not there but the guy showing it said the lady had it since the early 60's, in her house. That was when I realized who the owner was.  He said the owner claimed  it was 1938, I said it was a 40/41 but he said she was right. She has more bikes in her house but they are not for sale. I don't know what she has. I asked what the lady wanted for it. He said she saw same bikes for sale in the 4-5000 mark. I said it would be hard to get more than $2000 for it. He said it would be easy to sell on Ebay. I am waiting to hear from her, hope in the next day or 2. I know who she is, very hard to deal with, she thinks everything is gold.


----------



## vincev (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow,I would offer $2000. Looks like she has a so called authority you have to deal with.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 13, 2015)

Bs....she hasn't ever seen a dx for that price. Schwinn DX didn't debut tell 39 and that had a straight downtube and ears on the frame for a drop stand along with the fact in 1938 these brakes and levers hadn't even been made yet... probably were still on the first sketches in the R and D department!!!   This is probably a 41 and on top of that it's the SMALL frame which in my opinion is worth less in the long run cause its a bitch to ride. The coolest thing about this is it has dual drum brakes with cables. 1800 2000 tops.... tell him to post it on ebay and watch it probably not move past 1350 on a good day.. then tell him about ebay and pp fees so he can see that final price in pocket drop even more. ... morons.  Where are these shops?  Id love to walk in and listen to them try and make me navigate through such deep homespun horse poop.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 13, 2015)

The only DX close to that price better be wearing the aluminum Gothics and with dual drums, spring fork some off color with the aluminum 3 rib....and chrome rims... and cleeeeaaaannnn


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 13, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The only DX close to that price better be wearing the aluminum Gothics and with dual drums, spring fork some off color with the aluminum 3 rib....and chrome rims... and cleeeeaaaannnn




Shaun Roblee has that very fine example.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 13, 2015)

57 spitfire said:


> Shaun Roblee has that very fine example.



Not anymore......


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well after lots of dealing with the owner I bought the bike. This is a rare find for me up here in The Great White North. Schwinn bikes were not sold here as far as I know. There are a few around but most were bought over the border and brought back here. The bike is in what I think mostly original shape. The pedals are not correct. Is the front light correct?. The rack is a 9 hole but has been broken, was bent up and the sides are cracked. I guess the bike was picked up by the rear of the rack and it bent it up. It has been bent back but it needs work. The seat is worn through and is crumbling in spots. When I got it the front brake was seized but turned out they adjusted the thumb screw to make the bike stay in the spot so it wouldn't roll. The chrome on the bars and cranks is not good. Bars are quite bad. Front tire was replaced, not sure about the rear. 
What should I do to the bike.
Just wash it down with mild soap and water?
Should I wax the paint or use some type of polish paste to bring out the paint?
The rims could use a good cleaning, what should I use?


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 24, 2015)

More pics.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 24, 2015)

oldy57 said:


> More pics.




That's the spirit! 
Great example of a proud collectible. Don't buy one out of you pocket buy it out o'you heart.

Plus, it's still shiny, it's going to clean up nice!  Albeit be careful! the white stripes on the fenders fork and chain guard  can and may wash right off!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 24, 2015)

I would start with nothing more aggressive than a Meguiars #4.  I definitely agree with the comment above on the pinstriping.  It tends to get very chalky with age and comes off very easily.  No harsh high alkali cleansers.


----------

